# Accuair i-level Issues



## The Low Italian (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I got my accuair installed recently. And I have connection and reception issues with my I-level. 

Does someone of you use an I-level setup too? And if... Where did you put the box? I get reception only right in front of or in the car. Tested it with my iPhone 5 (iOS 6.1) and my iPad mini (iOS 6.1). 

Then it looks like it looses connection sometimes. Even if I'm in the car. 

Some ideas to solve the problem?




Tapadingeling


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out this thread, this issue has come up: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909814-Anyone-got-I-Level-yet


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out this thread, this issue has come up: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909814-Anyone-got-I-Level-yet


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

im installing this on monday would would love some assurance here...

accuair? anyone?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

The only issue I have with mine is it refuses my iPhone to connect to it no matter how many tries. What I do to get it working again is pull out the fuse from the e-level ECU and it works again. The cycle repeats every 3-4 days.


----------

